# You as a parent?



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Boss said:


> Don't you dare torture those potential demon spawns with crappy food. :angry: That is a severe human rights violation! It is child abuse :shocked:, and my 1w2 superego will come gitchooo! and kick yo ass!


:laughing:

Actually, my mom used to tie me to the chair until I had eaten everything on my plate, which I couldn't do because it was so bad (and it was dumb of her because I'd just untie it). Not a human rights abuse, but I'd try not to do this to my kids, anyway.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm, interesting thoughts of newborns...  Personally I very much look forward to the newborn phase too, I just can't wait! All that huge sense of wonder when you finally get to sense with _every_ sense of yours what you and whatever have created, what exists on its own, is a totally unique individual with a totally unique personality you can already see starting to bloom, is your child, keeps growing faster than you'd expect, is so incredibly tiny and looks so mysterious, like it was still partly in some other world  Aww!

I _really _want to take care of that little thing  And I really want to form a loving and stable relationship and attachment from the beginning. Basically at first anything related to taking care of my child would make me so enchanted, just following the thing, feeding, dressing, just observing how it responds to anything, you and whatever you do would be just so fascinating. 

Well, I'm pretty sure I'd eventually be a lot less enchanted of the practical things but there would be new issues keeping me curious. All the things I (and the rest of the family) could do with the child when it would grow up, I think it's just wonderful  I really enjoyed taking care of my little brother during his childhood and I'm just looking forward to having the opportunity to raise my own child/children


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I want to be able to give every ounce of good I have to my child. Or children. If I am to ever have a kid. It's hard because let's face it, I'm naturally more inclined to make my own comfort the priority. It's hard enough caring for a tiny puppy (I currently have a puppy. He's quite adorable. But babies of any sort can be a pain in the butt at times. Waking you up when you really just want to sleep, making you drop whatever you're doing to take care of their needs because they can't take care of themselves. But it is slightly endearing. ^_^) 

My kid would ultimately not be my own. They do not belong to me. Nobody does. Nobody will. They are an individual. They've got their own place in life. And all I am here to do is to love them unconditionally and provide them with all the tools they need for life. I want to teach my child that I am not perfect, nor is any human, and while I will acknowledge that while the world is imperfect and even unsafe in places, there is no such thing as meaninglessness and hopelessness. And that loneliness is ultimately an illusion. 

I want them to learn to _think_. To think for themselves. That's the most important thing. To see through deception, whether it's coming from other people or from within your own mind. To always think of the consequences of their conclusions and their actions. Because those things carry weight. I want them to know that wisdom is more useful than intelligence. That it's okay to make mistakes. Big ones, small ones -- I'll always be there for them. At least I hope I will. 

I want them to know that they have inherent value. They have worth. 

I want them to experience goodness and beauty and love. 

I wish I could give them a perfect balance between a mentor who teaches and chastises when necessary and simply a mother who is sensitive to emotions and cares. I err on the side of being too soft. And being much too soft can be just as bad as being too harsh. But I do know that I never have to hurt my child to chastise them. 

Whenever I start thinking of this idea of having children and how I would take care of them, I always start feeling protective. I don't often feel an emotion so powerful it's almost like it's burning. But I can get this way whenever I think of something I feel is worth protecting -- my really close friends, my family, certain others and things, the idea of a future child.


----------

